# 3 month rental



## rogil (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone.

My wife and I would like to rent an apartment, T2 or above, in Lagos for January, February, March 2015, with Internet. Our budget is about 400 euros per month all inclusive.

Can anyone help?

Thank you.

Jorge


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll be very lucky indeed if you find anywhere decent for that price. - €400 plus services (heating, gas, electricity & water) would probably/possibly be closer to the mark. 

Heating alone could cost in excess of €150 per month if it gets cold and at that time of year that's more than likely.

Oh & I think you mean 2016.......


----------

